# Report - A few places in Devon and Cornwall 2014-2016



## freeclimb (Jun 20, 2016)

So nothing really worthy of a full report on it's own, but maybe enough so other people might want to go check out some of these places.

I'll Start with Bodmin BT Radio, originally a Marconi station. This would be worth a full report but I'm waiting to go back in nicer weather and get some new pics. A worthwhile Site if you're in the area.


Gates by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr

And one from inside...


roomlight by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr

An unknown MOD site (we didn't enter as it actually looked kinda live...) near Cawsand. Accessed by kayak.


WP_20160603_20_48_31_Pro by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr


WP_20160603_20_48_35_Pro by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr

Imery's Burngullow Dries. Loads of industrial stuff in the St Austell area.


WP_20160518_15_06_52_Pro by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr

An old hospice in the Mannamead area of Plymouth. 


WP_20160503_18_27_22_Pro by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr

Ottermill Switchgear - Ottery St Mary. Heard someone scream for help when we dropped in. Searched the place and found no one, kinda disconcerting!


WP_20150502_16_21_40_Pro by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr

A few of Wall Park Holiday Village Brixham. For those that like their derp's extra derpy.


WP_20150421_19_24_21_Pro by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr


WP_20150421_19_13_35_Pro by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr


WP_20150421_19_12_57_Pro by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr

An old farmhouse and cottage on the outskirts of Paignton. Possibly featured in an old report on the forum (Hollys House). Odd place, worth a look if you're in the Bay area.


WP_20150412_19_10_53_Pro by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr


WP_20150412_19_04_30_Pro by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr


WP_20150412_19_54_34_Pro by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr


Paignton Water Park. Not so derelict, but not in use during the winter.... As it was shot on the phone the images from the top of the slide are completely useless 


WP_20150225_20_20_28_Pro by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr

A Friday night in Torquay, from the roof of Whetherspoons.


WP_20150221_22_12_24_Pro by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr

A manor house in Paignton.


WP_20150211_22_35_37_Pro by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr

And from the roof...


WP_20150211_22_50_53_Pro by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr

Drakes Island Plymouth


WP_20140531_002 by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr

One internal shot from Imery's Marsh Mills.


WP_20140525_02_29_34_Pro by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr

Tally Ho Cornwall. I'm sure that's what it said on the sign.....


_DSC1044 (2) by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr

An unknown (to me) military site on the road to Newqauy.


_DSC0888 (2) by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr


_DSC0886 (2) by Dr Gonzo, on Flickr


So sorry for the terrible images, only a couple were not shot on a phone. I have a few more places I might add to this post when I get around to it. Hope someone finds it useful.

Found some more!

Highposts House, near the old Hemerdon ball mine.


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 21, 2016)

Fine bit of exploring and infiltration there.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 21, 2016)

Great little your of the urbex sites of Devon and Cornwall. Enjoyed that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 22, 2016)

Some really interesting sites here,Thank you.


----------



## jammy (Jun 22, 2016)

brilliant stuff! Used to drive past the first place all the time and always wanted to check it out, usualy no time though and I'm not local, looks very secure (as you wizz past on the A30)


----------



## smiler (Jun 23, 2016)

Did you get a look in the bunker on the airfield? There were a few bits an pieces in there the last time I nosed around here, it seems to have gone downhill since then, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## freeclimb (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for the comments. Nope one entrance to the bunker was bricked up, think I'll be back up there for another look soon.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Wow, what a trip! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

